# Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?



## MPO (21. Januar 2002)

*Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

George Lucas:
-Hobbits in seltsamer Grammatik sprechse
-ALLE Schwerter leuchten
-die Geschichte wird auf neun Teile aufgeteilt, zuerst werden die mittleren verfilmt, jeder Teil endet mit einem Happy End

John Woo:
-Gandalf wird statt von einem Adler von 66 Tauben vom Turm geflogen
-Legolas schießt mit zwei Bögen gleichzeitig (fragt mich nicht wie das gehen soll)
-sämtliche Kampfszenen erfolgen in Zeitlupe und nur mit Musikuntermalung

Woody Allen:
-schwarzß/weiß und mono
-Probleme mit den Orks werden ausdiskutiert

Dieter Wedel:
-egal, Hauptsache es sind Heinz Hoenig, Mario Adorf, Stefan Kurt & Co dabei

James Cameron:
-jeder Film kostet 400Mio $
-Frodo steht mit dem Ring am Bug eines Elbenbootes und schreit "Ich bin der König der Welt"
-Arnie spielt Sauron, und behauptet bei der Anfangsschlacht "I'll be back"

M.Shamalaladingsbums (der 6.Sinn Mensch)
- zum Schluß wird enthüllt, daß die Ringgeister die einzigen Lebenden sind, alle anderen sind schon tot

Michal Bay:
- Gimli´s Axt hat an der Seite riesig "Wilkinson" stehen. Aragorns Klamotten sind von "Jack Wolfskin" und auf Mias Tirith wehen amerikanische Flaggen. Während eine Frau in Zeitlupe Wäsche aufhängt, fliegen die Nazgul über sie weg.

Ridley Scott:
Frodo hätte eine Identitätskrise, im Wald gäbe es Einhörner, die Nazgul hätten ein Design von Giger, Sauron wäre ein Feinschmecker und die Kampfszenen sähen - äh - genauso aus.

Hitchcock:
Nazgul sehen aus wie Vögel und Frodo und sucht vor ihnen in einer Telefonzelle Schutz.
Gandalf und Pippin schlafen in Minas Tirith im Bate's Motel und am Schluss stellt sich raus das Frodo schon längst tot ist und Sam die ganze Zeit mit einer Leiche gewandert ist/geredet hat!
Und Hitchcock tritt in der Nebenrolle als Gollum auf.

John McTiernan:
Frodo würde verkatert, rauchend, fluchend, unrasiert und im Unterhemd durch das weihnachtliche Mittelerde stapfen und die ganze Zeit brummeln: "ich liebe solche Tage...", während er den Orks gleichzeitig mal so richtig den Arsch versohlt. Gandalf wäre schwarz und Aragorn würde die ganze Zeit
überlegen, ob er Arwen anrufen sollte.

Roland Emmerich:
Gandalfs Tod würde in Zeitlupe gezeigt, die Szene mit extrem kitschiger Musik unterlegt, aber 2 Minuten später würde keine Sau mehr davon sprechen. Das Balrog wäre ein Mädchen und hätte überall in Moria Eier gelegt. Alle würden Flaggen ihrer jeweiligen Herkunft hochhalten, sich aber letztlich dennoch nach einer bewegenden Rede Frodos zusammenraufen, um Sauron gemeinsam wegzubomben. Der Präsident von Mittelerde rettet die Gefährten und hilft Frodo bei erledigen seiner Aufgabe.
Die DVD hätte exzellenten Ton, aber der Audiokommentar wäre unerträglich ("It's like kind of...")

David Fincher:
Der Film wäre düster, die Hobbits depressive Wracks und Gandalf eine Einbildung. Zum Schluss würde Sauron sich freiwillig stellen und dennoch siegen.

David Lynch:
Noch düsterere Stimmung. Die Kampfszenen wären mit "Rammstein" unterlegt. Gegen Ende würden sich die Gefährten im Auenland selbst begegnen - niemand würde den Film kapieren...

Stanley Kubrick:
- Die Hobbithöhle besteht aus nahezu quadratischen Gängen, um ins 4:3-Format zu passen.
- Nach einer ewigen Einstellung des Auenlandes folgt ein krasser Schnitt in die Minen von Moria.
- Die Elben tragen weiße Klamotten und schwarze Hüte, und ihre Sprache besteht aus Worten wie "Droog", "Dewotschka" und "Maltschik".

Spike Lee:
Keine Änderung in der Story, aber alle Bewohner von Mittelerde sind Schwarze.

John Carpenter:
- Drehbuch, Musik, Schnitt und Regie werden ausschliesslich von John Carpenter selbst gemacht.
- Mittelerde sieht ungewöhnlich wüstig aus und irgendeiner der Gefährten ist eigentlich ein wahnsinniger Killer der jeden Moment zuschlagen kann.


----------



## MPO (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Ed Wood:
- Der Film wäre S/W und nicht in Neuseeland, sondern im Studio entstanden.
- Das Balrog wäre aus Pappmachee und würde an Fäden aufgehängt vor einer gemalten Kulisse herumhampeln.
- Wäre Ian McKellen während der Dreharbeiten gestorben, würde er durch Steven Seagal, Danny DeVito oder sonstwen ersetzt - der Schauspieler hätte Anweisung gehabt, sich den Umhang vor's Gesicht zu halten (merkt ja keiner).
- Der Ring wäre nicht aus Gold, sondern aus'm Kaugummiautomaten.
- Einige Jahrzehnte später wäre der Film aber trotzdem Kult gewesen.

P.T. Anderson:
Im Vordergrund der Geschichte stünde die Zerrissenheit und das persönliche Schicksal der Charaktere, Kämpfe wären Nebensache. Gegen Ende würde es Orks regnen und der Film wäre wohl 17 Stunden lang.

Quentin Tarantino / Robert Rodriguez:
- Frodo und Sam, die coolsten Gangster in ganz Hobbingen, werden von ihrem Boss Aragorn beauftragt, einen geheimnisvollen Ring wiederzuholen.
- Indem sie Gollum foltern und ihm ein Ohr abschneiden, erfahren sie, daß Sauron den Ring seit Jahren in seinem Arsch versteckt hält.
- Der Film würde vor coolen Sprüchen und guter Musik nur so strotzen, jedes 3. Wort wäre "fuck" und Frodo und Sam würden schwarze Anzüge tragen.
 - Der Zuschauer würde nie erfahren, zu was der Ring eigentlich nütze ist...

Die Wachowski-Brüder:
- Durch Gandalf erfährt Frodo, daß die ihm aus dem Auenland bekannte Realität nur eine Illusion ist - ein magischer Ring soll ihn auf die andere Seite bringen können.
- Der Film hätte jede Menge Kung Fu Kampfszenen (Hobbits gegen Orks), eindrucksvoll durch Bullet Time eingefangen.
- Alle trügen coole Sonnenbrillen, lange Mäntel und Stich wäre das Modell "3210" einer bekannten finnischen Schwertschmiede.
- Die Vorlage für den Film wären nicht die Werke Tolkiens, sondern HDR-Comics und der Film wäre mit Techno unterlegt.

Die Coen-Brüder:
Nachdem Frodo, ein phlegmatischer, arbeitsloser, aber extrem auf seine Frisur bedachter Hobbit und seine Kumpels Aragorn und Boromir aus dem Knast entflohen sind, muß Frodo daheim feststellen, daß sein Ring, der die Höhle erst so richtig gemütlich gemacht hat, verschwunden ist! Aragorn, der ständig mit Geschichten seiner Kämpfe um Gondor rumnervt und der begriffstutzige Boromir, dem Aragorn bei jeder Gelegenheit über's Maul fährt, erweisen sich als wenig nützliche Begleiter und leider
erleidet Boromir bei dem Endkampf gegen eine Gruppe von nihilisten-Orks einen Herzinfarkt. Es kommt zu einigen mysteriösen Entführungen und Morden, welche die hochschwangere Arwen jedoch aufzuklären vermag.


----------



## MPO (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Die Disney-Studios:
- Lutz, ein Ork und das Balrog müssten als knuddlig gestaltete Witzfiguren permanent für Lacher sorgen, während die Helden zwar extrem heldenhaft, jedoch äusserst liebenswürdig und sanftmütig sind.
- Kämpfe gäbe es keine, alle Probleme würden sich schon irgendwie so lösen.
- Dafür würden aber alle Lieder und Gedichte aus den Büchern im Film gesungen und der Titelsong "The golden ring ist the key to the circle of life" würde in der deutschen Fassung von Bro'Sis interpretiert.
- Ein lustiger, aber harmloser Streifen für die ganze Familie!

Ein beliebiger Porno-Regisseur:
- Hintergrundgeschichte: der magische cock-ring verleiht seinem Träger sagenumwobene Manneskraft und wirkt auf Frauen unwiderstehlich, weswegen alle hinter ihm her sind. Zur Story:
- Frodo trifft Arwen - sie kommen sofort zur Sache.
- Gimli trifft Galadriel - sie kommen sofort zur Sache.
- Galadriel trifft Aragorn und Boromir - sie kommen sofort zur Sache.
- Arwen trifft Galadriel - sie kommen sofort zur Sache. Später werden sie von Legolas und Gimli überrascht, beide stossen sofort dazu.
- Im bekannten Swingerclub "Zum rossigen Pony" kommt es dann zur großen Endorgie.

Sam Raimi
- Der Ring kann mit den magischen Worten Klaatu verrata nectu (oder so ähnlich) zerstört werden
- Frodo hat eine Kettensäge am Arm und wird von Bruce Campbell gespielt
- Alle Schauspieler sind mehrfachbesetzte verwande von Sam Raimi
- Das einzige Auto das im Film zu sehen ist, wäre mit absicht zu sehen
- Die Anweisung den Ring zu zerstören bekommen Frodo und Co. nicht von Gandalf persönlich sondern von einem Tonband.

[ Quelle: http://www.autsch.de ]


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

*lol* 
mir würde sicher die David Lynch - version am besten gefallen 
der bringt ja einen neuen film. und ich weiss, wo ich eine anleitung zum verstehen finde - von Lynch persönlich entschlüsselt - zumal bei Lost Highway nichtmal die Schauspieler was begriffen haben (das sagen sie im making of) ist das unumgänglich. man weiss echt nie, wer wer ist und ob traum oder wirklichkeit. und der neue film ist genau wieder in dieser art (mit gleicher schauspielerin für mehrere rollen usw..) *freu*

_...Klaatu verrata nectu (oder so ähnlich)..._ 
der ist auch nicht schlecht; um die korrekte schreibweise/aussprache des satzes streiten sich 'experten' in anderen foren bis bis die fetzen fliegen!


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

irgendwie vermiss ich hier Steven Spielberg *g*


----------



## Canardo (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Lol selten so gelacht, aber leider wurde das Lachen von folgendem Gebrüll übertönt: " Es heisst DER Balrog! DER! DER! und nochmals DER! verfl*****" der Rest der Aussage wurde durch die extreme Menge an Schaum vor dem Mund nur noch als Blubbern wahrgenommen


----------



## MPO (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_- Lol selten so gelacht, aber leider wurde das Lachen von folgendem Gebrüll übertönt: " Es heisst DER Balrog! DER! DER! und nochmals DER! verfl*****" der Rest der Aussage wurde durch die extreme Menge an Schaum vor dem Mund nur noch als Blubbern wahrgenommen  _

Ich würde auch DER Balrog schreiben, aber es war ein Copy & Paste 

MPO


----------



## LordAragorn (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

David Lynch:
Gegen Ende würden sich die Gefährten im Auenland selbst begegnen - niemand würde den Film kapieren...
 Den kapieren jetzt doch schon die meisten nicht..... (oder warum werde ich dann dauernd mit fragen gelöchert?) *ggg*
Nö, ich denke, das von Peter Jackson ist denke ich ganz gut gemacht.
Obwohl, Woddy Allen hätte auch seinen reiz *ggg*

Aragorn


----------



## Sanny (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_... David Lynch ... neuen film. und ich weiss, wo ich eine anleitung zum verstehen finde - von Lynch persönlich entschlüsselt... _

Mulholland Drive? Anleitung zu Mulholland Drive? SAG MIR WO! bittebittebittebitte... 
Und wenn es eine Anleitung zu Lost Highway gibt, dann will ich die auch. Bitte ... lass mich nicht dumm sterben. *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_Michal Bay:
- - Gimli´s Axt hat an der Seite riesig "Wilkinson" stehen. Aragorns Klamotten sind von "Jack Wolfskin" und auf Mias Tirith wehen amerikanische Flaggen. *Während eine Frau in Zeitlupe Wäsche aufhängt, fliegen die Nazgul über sie weg.*_

Ich kann's mir bildlich vorstellen *ggg*.

_ David Lynch:
- Noch düsterere Stimmung. Die Kampfszenen wären mit "Rammstein" unterlegt. Gegen Ende würden sich die Gefährten im Auenland selbst begegnen - niemand würde den Film kapieren..._

Jo, hehe.


Herr MPO, nicht schlecht (kopiert)!
Gelacht habe ich ohne Ende, Chef.

*g*


----------



## Sebastian_H (23. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_- irgendwie vermiss ich hier Steven Spielberg *g* _

aber wirklich... der wichtigste regisseur fehlt..
mach mal Stevie's Version Herr MPO... würde mich mal interessieren, nachdem ich jetzt ne Bio über ihn gelesen habe


----------



## ben81 (23. Januar 2002)

*Steven Spielberg*

Ich versuch's mal...

*Steven Spielberg:*

In der Anfangsschlacht werden aus dramaturgischen Gründen 60% der Farbe herausgefiltert und das Geschehen wird an einen Strand verlegt. Frodo hasst Schlangen & Wasser. Außerdem bekommt er von Bilbo kein Schwert sondern eine kleine blau leuchtende Peitsche. Jedesmal wenn die Nazgul auftauchen wird die Spannung durch die "Der Weiße Hai"-Meldodie erhöht. Bevor die Gefährten Moria in einer nerveraufreibenden Flucht mit Loren verlassen, leuchtet Gandalf's Finger auf und versichert Frodo er wäre immer bei ihm, bevor er in die Tiefe stürzt. Über Barad-Dûr wehen Hakenkreuz-Fahnen und jedesmal kurz bevor Saruman's Ausgeburten der Hölle anrücken, schlägt das Wasser in den umliegenden Lacken und Tümpelchen kleine kreisförmige Wellen.


----------



## Sebastian_H (24. Januar 2002)

*AW: Steven Spielberg*

_- Ich versuch's mal...
- 
- Steven Spielberg:
- 
- In der Anfangsschlacht werden aus dramaturgischen Gründen 60% der Farbe herausgefiltert und das Geschehen wird an einen Strand verlegt. Frodo hasst Schlangen & Wasser. Außerdem bekommt er von Bilbo kein Schwert sondern eine kleine blau leuchtende Peitsche. Jedesmal wenn die Nazgul auftauchen wird die Spannung durch die "Der Weiße Hai"-Meldodie erhöht. Bevor die Gefährten Moria in einer nerveraufreibenden Flucht mit Loren verlassen, leuchtet Gandalf's Finger auf und versichert Frodo er wäre immer bei ihm, bevor er in die Tiefe stürzt. Über Barad-Dûr wehen Hakenkreuz-Fahnen und jedesmal kurz bevor Saruman's Ausgeburten der Hölle anrücken, schlägt das Wasser in den umliegenden Lacken und Tümpelchen kleine kreisförmige Wellen.
- 
- 
- 
-  _


----------



## Wuzzn (24. Januar 2002)

*AW: Steven Spielberg*

Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?

BESSER!!!


----------



## Wurstbrot (26. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Sergio Leone: 
- der titel wird umbenannt in "once upon a time in middle-earth" 
- ennio morricone schreibt die filmmusik 
- boromir spielt mundharmonika 
- man sieht viele close-ups von aragorns augen, nachcoloriert in tiefes hellblau 
- die nâzgul sind kopfgeldjäger 
- der ring ist in einer schatulle und die schatulle liegt im grab eines ork stanton auf einem orkfriedhof 
- aragorn und frodo sprengen die brücke in moria 
- als gandalf in isengart ankommt, erwarten ihn 3 orks 
- Gandalf raucht anstatt seiner Pfeife Zigarillos, die er mit einem an seinen Sporen angerissenen Streichholz anzündet 
- in Bree werden die Ringwraiths nicht erst gezeigt, wie sie sich im Prancing Pony um die Betten herum gruppieren, sondern bereits, wie sie eintreten: lange Schatten vorauswerfend durch die doppelflüglige Schwingtür 
- der Rat von Elrond wird nicht in einer offenen Grotte abgehalten, sondern bei einer Runde Poker in einer vernebelten Kaschemme; nachdem man darum gepokert hat, wer denn nun den Ring aus Ork Stantons Grab nach Mordor Fé bringen muss und sich alle lautstark über die Höhe ihrer Blätter streiten, faltet der unrasierte Frodo finster dreinblickend (Close-up der stahlblauen Augen nicht vergessen) sein Blatt, legt es auf den Tisch und raunt "Ich gehe"; es wird totenstill, und man hört nur noch das Ticken der großen Uhr 
- die Stelle des bedrohlichen Caradhras nimmt eine oft von mit Dynamit hantierenden Banditen überfallene Eisenbahnstrecke ein 
- man wartet in Moria nicht etwa angsterfüllt, schlotternd und dicht zusammengedrängt die Ankunft des Balrog, sondern lässig und finster dreinblickend (neun Close-ups von stahlblauen Augenpaaren), und Ol' Gandalf klappt hin und wieder in absoluter Stille seine Taschenuhr auf, während Tumbleweeds durch die Hallen rollen

Francis Ford Coppola: 
- Frodo floh als kleiner Junge aus Mordor, Sauron hatte seine Mutter getötet und nun kehrt er zurück, um sich zu rächen 
- Saruman nennt sich Don Saruman und betrachtet sich als das Oberhaupt aller. Er verteilt nur Angebote, die niemand ablehnen kann. Als sein untergebener Don Gandalf jedoch nicht mitspielen will, wacht er am nächsten morgen neben einem abgetrennten Ork-Kopf auf 
- Frodo wird umbenannt in Fredo 
- Boromir intrigiert und wird von Aragorn in Bauer Maggots Maisfeld erdolcht 
- Der Balrog taucht auf, als Gandalf in Moria gerade eine Tüte Tomaten in den Händen hält 
- Gollum kriegt lauter Briefe mit toten Fischen

"Bully": 
- 6 der Gefährten würden gespielt von Bully selbst 
- Aragorn hieße "Ranger" und nicht "Strider" und würde von Michael Tramitz gespielt 
- Legolas wäre eine Tunte und käme aus Rosawald

Kevin Smith: 
- Der Film wäre in elbisch und in anderen Sprachen nur untertitelt 
- Gandalf ist stumm und Aragorn will alle 2 Minuten jemanden poppen 
- die Hobbits hießen Mallrats 
- Arwen würde jeden in eine Diskussion um ihre Beziehung zu Aragorn verwickeln

Simon West: 
- Angelina Jolie IST Arwen 
- Arwen IST Angelina Jolie 
- alle 10 Sekunden 1,2 ästethische Schnitte 
- der Film hätte keinerlei Story 
- alle Charaktere würden miteinander reden, als wären sie auf nem lebenslangen LSD-Trip 
- am Ende fliegen die Adler in Barad Dur und machen alles kaputt 
- Arwen ist am Caradhras dabei und trägt natürlich nur ein enges Top und ein enges Höschen und ihr wäre auch im Schneesturm nicht kalt

John Frankenheimer: 
- Der Film wäre in ein tiefes Braun gehaucht, alle hätten dunkle Mäntel an und tiefe Hüte auf und alle 20 Minuten gäbe es - mit welchem Gefährt auch immer - eine 30-minütige Verfolgungsjagd 
- Der Ring wäre in einem Koffer 
- Die Gefährten wären angeheuerte Söldner


----------



## LordAragorn (26. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

- "Bully": 
- - Aragorn hieße "Ranger" und nicht "Strider" und würde von Michael Tramitz gespielt 

Da würde ich ja das gericht verklagen *schimpf*
Aragorn von christian Tramnitz? (der bully heißt michael herbig, der tramnitz ist der christian *schäm*) Dann wäre ich ja ne halb tunte mit nem östereich Traumschiffigen akzent *umhilferuf*

Ich bin immer mehr zufreiden und happy, dass er von Peter Jackson ist

Aragorn


----------



## Joker (27. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

da fehlt noch ein Schwergewicht

Tim Burton:

-  alle kleinen hässlichen Hobbits werden durch kleine hässliche Marsianer ausgetauscht
- Frodo hat anstatt nem blau leuchtendem Schwert einen orange leuchtenden Kürbis
- ALLE Gefährten sind total schräg aber doch liebenswürdig
- Aragorn wird von Johnny Depp gespielt und trägt einen schwarzen ledernen Umhang. Anstatt mit einem Schwert hantiert er mit ner Menge technischer Spielereien rum 
- Legolas bekommt statt nem Bogen Scherenhände verpasst; hat aber immer noch blasse Hautfarbe und eine beschissene Frisur (trotzdem schräg und liebenswürdig)
- Gollum in der Berghöhle wird durch den Pingiun im Abwasserkanal ersetzt (sehr schräg aber nicht so liebenswürdig ... logisch ... ist ja auch kein Gefährte)
- die komplette Armee der Orks wird doch Affen ersetzt (bleiben aber genauso doof)
- die schönen Naturaufnahmen von Mittelerde werde durch skurille und abgedrehte Studioaufbauten ersetzt
- die Ringgeister werden durch kopflose Hessische Reiter ersetzt
- am Ende stellt sich heraus, nicht Sauron hat die Ringgeister geschickt, sondern Arwen die Hexe
- Sauron ist in Wirklichkeit nur ein dürres Skelett, dass den Menschen auf seine Art Freude schenken wollte. Da das misslang wurde er wieder zum fiesen Jack Saurington


puuh sowas selber ausdenken ist nicht leicht


----------



## Sonderzeichen (27. Januar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_ Sauron ist in Wirklichkeit nur ein dürres Skelett, dass den Menschen auf seine Art Freude schenken wollte. Da das misslang wurde er wieder zum fiesen Jack Saurington_

Nightmare before Christmas ist einfach ein genialer Film. Ähm...fällt mir nur so gerade ein. 
Ja, ich weiß daß das nichts mit dem Thread an sich zu tun hat. 

MfG SZ


----------



## Etienne (8. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Steven Spielberg:

Gollum ist hellbraun, klein und will ständig nach Hause telefonieren, Frodo ist in Wirklichkeit eine 'Künstliche Lebensform', Orks werden durch Raptoren ersetzt, Aragorn trägt einen Hut und eine Bullenpeitsche...
und alle zusammen reisen nach Gondor um Sauron zurück nach Hause zu holen. Am Schluss sterben alle, nur Sauron überlebt

Gandalf läuft übrigens die ganze Zeit mit einer Liste durch die Gegend und rekrutiert Hobbits für seine Zauberfabrik


----------



## MisterQ (9. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Gene Roddenberry:

Der Film fängt so an:
"Mittelerde.Unendliche Weiten!Wir befinden uns im 3.(oder wars 4.)Zeitalter!Dies sind die Abenteuer von Frodo Beutlin und seinen Gefährten,die unterwegs sind um Orks abzuschlachten und den Einen Ring zu vernichten!Sie dringen dabei in Gegenden vor,die noch nie ein Hobbit zuvor gesehen hat!"

Die Orks reden immer alle gemeinsam und sagen immer:"Wir sind die Orks! Ihre Verteidigung kann uns nicht Standhalten! Wiederstand ist zwecklos!"

Bevor gekäpft wird werden sämtliche Optionen den Konflikt friedlich zu lösen durchgegangen!

Legolas findet alles "faszinierend"

Gandalf hat eine Fast-Glatze und schreibt sich so: Gandalfé
ausserdem sagt er immer:"Macht es so!"

Aragon heißt nich Streicher sondern Riker!

Sauron ist ein mysteriöses Wesen das eigentlich nur überleben will und dabei ganze Planeten verschlingt!

Aus der Mine von Moria entkommen sie mit dem Zauberspruch:
"bEAmm e UpS co tty"


----------



## MisterQ (9. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Ach ja,und jeder zauberspruch wird mit den Worten "Energie" oder "Engage" befohlen!


----------



## Lukuluss (10. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_- *lol* 
- mir würde sicher die David Lynch - version am besten gefallen 
- der bringt ja einen neuen film. und ich weiss, wo ich eine anleitung zum verstehen finde - von Lynch persönlich entschlüsselt - zumal bei Lost Highway nichtmal die Schauspieler was begriffen haben (das sagen sie im making of) ist das unumgänglich. man weiss echt nie, wer wer ist und ob traum oder wirklichkeit. und der neue film ist genau wieder in dieser art (mit gleicher schauspielerin für mehrere rollen usw..) *freu*
-  
Jo!!! Mit Musik von Rammstein!!!!! Der Film würde Milliarden Besucher in die Kinos locken!!!_


----------



## Lukuluss (10. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

HI MPO!!!
mal ne frage: wie lange hast du daran geschrieben???


----------



## Wurstbrot (10. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

_- HI MPO!!!
- mal ne frage: wie lange hast du daran geschrieben??? _

Zitat MPO: [ Quelle: http://www.autsch.de ] Zitatende

Hat schätzungsweise 2 Minuten gedauert, den ganzen Krempel zusammenzukopieren und hier reinzupasten


----------



## Daredevil (10. Februar 2002)

*AW: Wie würde Herr der Ringe aussehen, wenn andere Regisseure ihn verfilmt hätten?*

Hallo MPO,

ja, deine Beschreibungen der einzelnen Regisseure finde ich wirklich klasse. Die methode von david Lynch wäre sicherlich mit einer der besten und spannendsten. 
Bei Steven Spielberg würden die neun Ringgeister lange Hälse, einen schweren Körper und einen langen Schwanz haben. Dazu noch vier Beine und siebenhundertvierundneunzig Special-Effects dazu.


----------

